# Homemade pier and bridge?



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a Bachmann pier and bridge set. I set it up and it seems a little unstable. Even if I were to attach it to the bed, the top of the pier that holds the railroad ties seems iffy. Is there a better system for sale? Or preferably, what are the basics to build one in home?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The up and down, over and under bridge and pier sets are generally made for the train set market, and they're all at the low end of the quality scale. They also tend to be very steep inclines which are problematic.

First answer is, yes, there are more robust bridges and piers out there. The problem is that they are designed for more prototypical applications and would be rather expensive in quantity. They also all tend to be one height, so to replicate that slope, you would have to cut them down yourself.

Another option you might consider is to use Woodland Scenics inclines or incline starters & risers combinations. These will allow you to replicate the slope (you're probably looking at 3 or 4%), but it's a more or less solid surface for your tracks. This should give you the stability that your bridge and pier set lacks. The problem with these is that you will need to hide them with scenery, since they are made of white Styrofoam.


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> The up and down, over and under bridge and pier sets are generally made for the train set market, and they're all at the low end of the quality scale. They also tend to be very steep inclines which are problematic.
> 
> First answer is, yes, there are more robust bridges and piers out there. The problem is that they are designed for more prototypical applications and would be rather expensive in quantity. They also all tend to be one height, so to replicate that slope, you would have to cut them down yourself.
> 
> Another option you might consider is to use Woodland Scenics inclines or incline starters & risers combinations. These will allow you to replicate the slope (you're probably looking at 3 or 4%), but it's a more or less solid surface for your tracks. This should give you the stability that your bridge and pier set lacks. The problem with these is that you will need to hide them with scenery, since they are made of white Styrofoam.


Inclines, just what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Beginner, ho hobbyist support!*

Atlas Model Railroad Company may have something that may be of interest to you.
They have many selections of piers,bridges and what not.
Regard's,tr1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tr1 said:


> Atlas Model Railroad Company may have something that may be of interest to you.
> They have many selections of piers,bridges and what not.
> Regard's,tr1


Yes, but they all suffer from the same limitations as the over / under piers in the original post.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*imagination and modification helps in building ones ho empire*

The key here, in building a layout, is the ability to to modify and/or improve the items
offered by a hobby manufacturer. The over and under setup is a classic space savior which can have endless possibilities through your imagination and the said manufacturer of RR items to use in ones layout. Atlas did offer booklets at one time to help you get started. Here, I strongly suggest to use 3' sections of flex track over cork roadbed. Modification may be the key though, here again
Regards and good luck,tr1


----------

